# I'm afraid of robots. (Hold me.)



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

Hai, awesome. :kitteh:

I was sailing the interwebs when I saw all these maniacs awesome people posting on this Forum.

It wasn't long before I was hooked. It was like cocaine in a chocolate cake. Signing up was inevitable.

I've kind of known I was an INTP since I was 17. Sometimes I pretend I'm an ENTP, which is always cool.

_Intersting_ hobbies: Going down snowy mountains on a wooden stick, creating wub-wub music, programming, and living in a cave.

If you leave a post, I promise not to bite... gently. I hope you're not emotionally attached to your right arm.

... Dear God. Is that a robotic sounding voice coming towards me? :shocked:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Ryaan and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Ryaan. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

D:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

The INTP who is afraid of robots. Interesting.

Welcome to PerC.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm (kinda) new too.  *high fives*

Welcome.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey, welcome to PerC! Nice intro, had me giggling a couple times  Anyways, enjoy the forums.


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

Flatliner said:


> The INTP who is afraid of robots. Interesting.
> 
> Welcome to PerC.


Remember the movie I, Robot? One does not simply sleep after watching it. (At least, not me. :bored



Red is the Wolf said:


> I'm (kinda) new too.  *high fives*
> 
> Welcome.


Awesomesauce. *Pretends to high five then eats off your right arm* 



hela said:


> Welcome.


((Still chewing on Red's arm, but mumbles something that sounds like "You're next."))



LexiFlame said:


> Hey, welcome to PerC! Nice intro, had me giggling a couple times  Anyways, enjoy the forums.


I aim to please. :kitteh:


----------



## See Above (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, crap. Who left the gate open again?!


----------



## witlash (Dec 26, 2012)

Embrace the robots. They are our future.


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

See Above said:


> Oh, crap. Who left the gate open again?!


I'm thinking Nikola Tesla. The dude is a bad ass. :kitteh:











witlash said:


> Embrace the robots. They are our future.
> 
> View attachment 59961


Oh please. There's no way robot vagina is _that_ good. :tongue:


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> Awesomesauce. *Pretends to high five then eats off your right arm*


:shocked:

Thank God I'm a lefty.


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, you seem really neat! Welcome! :kitteh:

~INFP friend.


----------



## DecadentDisCordis (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome fellow INTPness. I hope you like it here. . .

*Punches you in mouth as you attempt to bite my arm off* Down boy.


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

Red is the Wolf said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Thank God I'm a lefty.


Thank God I'm up for seconds. :crazy:



Traum said:


> Hey, you seem really neat! Welcome! :kitteh:
> 
> ~INFP friend.


roud: Thanks INFP friend. :tongue:


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome to Per C.


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

DecadentDisCordis said:


> Welcome fellow INTPness. I hope you like it here. . .
> 
> *Punches you in mouth as you attempt to bite my arm off* Down boy.


Rawr. :kitteh:



stone100674 said:


> Hello and welcome to Per C.


Your avatar... Is straight out of one of my nightmares. :tongue:

I hope that's not really you.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

@Ryaan

There are a lot of "robots" on this site
You should probably leave...


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

Pete The Lich said:


> @_Ryaan_
> 
> There are a lot of "robots" on this site
> You should probably leave...


Oh boy. roud:


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Ryaan said:


> Oh boy. roud:


http://personalitycafe.com/search.php?searchid=2739887


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

Pete The Lich said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/search.php?searchid=2739887


Looks like I'll have to acquire taste for robotic right arms as well. :kitteh:


----------



## HunniHunni (Jan 7, 2013)

im confuzzled.........


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

HunniHunni said:


> im confuzzled.........


Well. You see... First I engulf the entire arm.

Then my sharp teeth protrude and I bites yah.

The rest just comes naturally to me. :kitteh:


----------



## HunniHunni (Jan 7, 2013)

(o o)....ok


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

HunniHunni said:


> (o o)....ok


Hehe, you're funny. roud: *hugs*


----------



## takingupthebanjo (Jan 23, 2013)

Are you partial to left arms? I'm afraid I rather like my right arm. I've been training it for nineteen years now. Kinda useful.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

takingupthebanjo said:


> Are you partial to left arms? I'm afraid I rather like my right arm. I've been training it for nineteen years now. Kinda useful.


The training's neurological, I don't think you'll lose it entirely if you get the arm replaced, you'll just have to work around the new framework.


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

takingupthebanjo said:


> Are you partial to left arms? I'm afraid I rather like my right arm. I've been training it for nineteen years now. Kinda useful.





Flatliner said:


> The training's neurological, I don't think you'll lose it entirely if you get the arm replaced, you'll just have to work around the new framework.


Exactly. No real harm done. :kitteh:

​*cough*


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

eehm... i just want to welcome you... p- please... d-don't eat me... ! >.< *tries to hide somewhere without much success*


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> Thank God I'm up for seconds. :crazy:


Thank God I know how to run away.


----------



## Phantomhive (May 21, 2012)

Best intro I've read to date. Perfect example of INTP humour. Also, did L recently go to the salon?


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

dreamermiki said:


> eehm... i just want to welcome you... p- please... d-don't eat me... ! >.< *tries to hide somewhere without much success*


Why would you hide under your own hat? That won't work, silly. :kitteh:

*NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM*



Red is the Wolf said:


> Thank God I know how to run away.


... That's not fair. All I can do is manifest myself into a thought form and instantly teleport myself anywhere. :bored:

Wait a second. :crazy:

*Gotcha.* :wink:



Phantomhive said:


> Best intro I've read to date. Perfect example of INTP humour. Also, did L recently go to the salon?


YES!~ L is the epitome of all things INTP. He is my role model, except I like to show my happiness more. :kitteh:


----------



## takingupthebanjo (Jan 23, 2013)

Ryaan said:


> Exactly. No real harm done. :kitteh:
> 
> ​*cough*


Oh well, that's changed my mind entirely. I suppose it might make things easier if I also dislocated my shoulder.


----------



## Phantomhive (May 21, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> YES!~ L is the epitome of all things INTP. He is my role model, except I like to show my happiness more. :kitteh:


I think every INTP and some non-INTPs want to be L. My old username was lostlawliet and pictured him dying in midair. Such a great scene. I agree, he only sometimes shows the classic bizarre humour of the INTPs. The rainbow hair really helps bring that side of him out. :laughing:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Ryaan

I will be happy to get your back, but I'm probably not going to hold you. Welcome to the party! 

My right arm is much too powerful for you.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

*hooooooooooolds* :3


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> ... That's not fair. All I can do is manifest myself into a thought form and instantly teleport myself anywhere. :bored:
> 
> Wait a second. :crazy:
> 
> *Gotcha.* :wink:


Looks like I may have to trash talk my way out of this one...

Look! There's... trash!... :mellow:
...
I think I may need to get better at this.


Oh, and L is awesome.  I was so upset when he died. D:


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

takingupthebanjo said:


> Oh well, that's changed my mind entirely. I suppose it might make things easier if I also dislocated my shoulder.


Waaaiiiitt. :shocked: Don't do that, are you crazy?
Let a trained profesional do it. *cough* :kitteh:



Phantomhive said:


> I think every INTP and some non-INTPs want to be L. My old username was lostlawliet and pictured him dying in midair. Such a great scene. I agree, he only sometimes shows the classic bizarre humour of the INTPs. The rainbow hair really helps bring that side of him out. :laughing:


*pssssssstt* ... I'm L :tongue:
^ I had to re-watch that part about 27 times. :laughing:



tanstaafl28 said:


> @_Ryaan_I will be happy to get your back, but I'm probably not going to hold you. Welcome to the party!
> 
> My right arm is much too powerful for you.


Thanks, good sir. roud:



phony said:


> *hooooooooooolds* :3


*Explodes from being held so much*
Thanks for not being a robot. :kitteh:

Unless this is all apart of your cover-up plan! *gasp*



Red is the Wolf said:


> Looks like I may have to trash talk my way out of this one...
> 
> Look! There's... trash!... :mellow:
> ...
> ...


*Looks* That's not just trash. That's trash filled with KRYPTONITE.
HOW DID YOU KNOOOWWWWWWWW. :shocked:


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> *Looks* That's not just trash. That's trash filled with KRYPTONITE.
> HOW DID YOU KNOOOWWWWWWWW. :shocked:


BWAHAHAHAHHAHA!! >
I didn't. :mellow:



phony said:


> *hooooooooooolds* :3


This is what I basically do every Saturday night with my paint and hairdryer. xD


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Cute. Welcome to your own personal hell, then.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> Why would you hide under your own hat? That won't work, silly. :kitteh:
> 
> *NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM*


whooah! i don't even taste good ! D= 
...wait a minute, what if i told you i haven't had a shower for a quite long while ? :tongue:


----------



## Bleargh (Jan 27, 2013)

*glomp*

<--- Sorry the button's too small. "Arm for an arm" also's supposed to be there, so


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

Red is the Wolf said:


> BWAHAHAHAHHAHA!! >
> I didn't. :mellow:
> 
> 
> This is what I basically do every Saturday night with my paint and hairdryer. xD


You paint yourself while _naked_, produce great music singles, and blow your hair on Saturdays? :shocked:

Also, good luck doing all of that with one arm in the future. :tongue::tongue:



firedell said:


> Cute. Welcome to your own personal hell, then.


Baahh. :frustrating: :wink:



dreamermiki said:


> whooah! i don't even taste good ! D=
> ...wait a minute, what if i told you i haven't had a shower for a quite long while ? :tongue:


... I like it dirty, I would still eat you. :d :tongue:




glomp said:


> *glomp*
> 
> <--- Sorry the button's too small. "Arm for an arm" also's supposed to be there, so


I see... Well in that case. *gets a running start*

*glomp!* :kitteh:


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*

 and the nightmare begins all over again.

(variation of the INTJ woman = robot joke, in case you didn't get it)


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> ... I like it dirty, I would still eat you. :d :tongue:


*coughs* intoxication *coughs* 
why do you embrace some people and eat others !? no faiiiiir! (wants a hug too...) 
...i ain't no food... *whining*


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

See Above said:


> Oh, crap. Who left the gate open again?!


I pictured xena saying that.


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

luemb said:


> *You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*
> 
> and the nightmare begins all over again.
> 
> (variation of the INTJ woman = robot joke, in case you didn't get it)


No, you're not a robot luemb. Th.. That's a lie! :shocked:
You're an awesome girl/guy that has the brains of a genius and the dedication to do anything. :tongue:

((I could only _imagine_ world domination, I'd never actually do it. _Curse you P of INTP!_​))




dreamermiki said:


> *coughs* intoxication *coughs*
> why do you embrace some people and eat others !? no faiiiiir! (wants a hug too...)
> ...i ain't no food... *whining*


The ones I eat are the ones I embrace the most, silly. :kitteh:

*hhuuggsssssss* roud: nomnomnom




Monkey King said:


> I pictured xena saying that.


I pictured a badass monkey saying that. :tongue:

Although I didn't understand it because I don't speak monkey. :bored:


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> The ones I eat are the ones I embrace the most, silly. :kitteh:
> 
> *hhuuggsssssss* roud: nomnomnom


*tries to hug back but has no more arms* uuuuffff~! :blushed:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

dreamermiki said:


> *tries to hug back but has no more arms* uuuuffff~! :blushed:


*fits dreamermiki with a pair of robotic arms.*

Try it now. Have fun.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Flatliner said:


> *fits dreamermiki with a pair of robotic arms.*
> 
> Try it now. Have fun.


haha, lol! since Ryaan is afraid of robots he won't eat me anymore.  but probably he won't hug me either.  xD


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

dreamermiki said:


> haha, lol! since Ryaan is afraid of robots he won't eat me anymore.  but probably he won't hug me either.  xD


As much as I love hugs, we can never hug again. :tongue:

*flinches at the idea* How could you, Flatliner. How?! T-T


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> How could you, Flatliner. How?! T-T


Mischievously.


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

flatliner said:


> mischievously.


Yeah, I figured. 

​I hates you. T___T

(not really though :3 *hugs*)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> Yeah, I figured.
> 
> ​I hates you. T___T
> 
> (not really though :3 *hugs*)


Didn't I tell you? I have a robotic heart.


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

Flatliner said:


> Didn't I tell you? I have a robotic heart.


Nope, you did not Mr. Stark. :tongue:

I took one of your suits for a ride, hope you don't mind. x3


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> As much as I love hugs, we can never hug again. :tongue:
> 
> *flinches at the idea* How could you, Flatliner. How?! T-T


nooo! i can't live in a world without hugs. ;___;
and my heart is warm and real, not robotic at all. promise! >.<
*runs after you*


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Ryaan said:


> Nope, you did not Mr. Stark. :tongue:
> 
> I took one of your suits for a ride, hope you don't mind. x3


How did you get the means to power it? Have you been holding out on us?


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh! Welcome to the forum =]


----------



## Ryaan (Jan 23, 2013)

dreamermiki said:


> nooo! i can't live in a world without hugs. ;___;
> and my heart is warm and real, not robotic at all. promise! >.<
> *runs after you*


Omg. x3 *starts to run away*
Would you settle for a pat on the head? :laughing:



Flatliner said:


> How did you get the means to power it? Have you been holding out on us?


... Yes. *Rips off shirt*

​I'VE BEEN A ROBOT THE WHOLE TIMEEEE

Just kidding, but that would make for such an interesting twist. xD



Christie42476 said:


> Thanks for the laugh! Welcome to the forum =]


Thanks you. n__n


----------

